# Amplificador lineal 45W 88-108Mhz



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2007)

Les presento este amplificador lineal, entrada 1 W salida 5 W, puede ser usado como
final o como previo de otro lineal de mayor potencia que agregare mas adelante.

Consideraciones generales:
Este tipo de transistores es caro, difícil de manejar, caprichoso, delicado, en
resumen una basura de transistor, pero una vez que esta funcionando les dará muy
buena potencia de salida en un tamaño compacto y una excelente confiabilidad.

Este NO es un proyecto para principiantes, requiere armado y ajustes con
experiencia, no dejarse llevar por lo sencillo del esquema.

Necesario para ponerlo a funcionar: Medidor de estacionarias y/o Osciloscopio y
Mucha paciencia. 

PCB NO tengo

Funciona con 13,7VCC y consume 600mA


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

Ahora el amplificador lineal, entrada 5 W salida 45 W, puede ser usado como
final o como previo de otro lineal de mayor potencia.

Consideraciones generales:
Lo mismo que el anterior

Funciona con 13,7VCC y consume 3300mA Cuando digo 13,7VCC SON 13,7VCC, con menos que
esto rinde poco, con mas ¡ SE QUEMA ¡


----------



## joakiy (Nov 26, 2007)

Ummm que tentador jejeje...

Anoto que se pueden sustituir los transistores por el 2N6080 y el 2N6082, que quizás sean un poco más fáciles de encontrar.


----------



## Dano (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.electronica.com.uy/index.php?cPath=331_21_28_59


Ésta es una página uruguaya de venta de productos de electronica... esto no viene al tema pero lo bueno es que muestran el modelo de transistor de RF y su potencia.

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Nov 26, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> http://www.electronica.com.uy/index.php?cPath=331_21_28_59
> 
> 
> Ésta es una página uruguaya de venta de productos de electronica... esto no viene al tema pero lo bueno es que muestran el modelo de transistor de RF y su potencia.
> ...



¡Esa información es ideal para hacer un nuevo hilo en donde podamos poner todos los transistores RF que conozcamos, subdivididos por categorías (por ejemplo, transistores para VHF, etc...), potencia, etc...!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

Si llego a encontrar el esquema, la proxima etapa es de 450W con 6 transistores en paralelo
MRF247, como para volar pelucas.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/M/R/F/2/MRF247.shtml  (U$80 C/U)

No se si son equivalentes exactos, pero los que posteaste son Muchooooooo mas economicos


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 14, 2008)

tendrias algun circuito para acoplar un handy a tu amplificador de 45 w


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

Handie de que frecu? Modulacion?


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 14, 2008)

153 Mhz en FM


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

Tomaste en cuenta las consideraciones generales? Tienes Roimetro? osciloscopio? Sabes algo de RF? Sabes adaptar y modificar la frecuencia de trabajo del amplificadoR?


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 14, 2008)

tengo roimetro y algo de RF


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

algo? Creo que algo aqui se queda atras..! Y el osciloscopio? COmo sabes que todo esta acoplado perfectamente? Averiguaste por el precio del transistor?


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 14, 2008)

no es barato pero un lineal sale muchisimo  mas , y si esta esta acoplado no se decirtelo por eso pido ayuda para ver si este amplificador lo podria acoplar a un handy


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

Precisamente..! Pero si tienes poca experiencia te va a salir mas caro acoplarlo que comprar uno nuevo!..

Y para que usas el handie?


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 14, 2008)

necesito el lineal para lograr mayor distancia


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

Pero para que usas el handie?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 14, 2008)

greco carlos dijo:
			
		

> necesito el lineal para lograr mayor distancia



Carlos aumentar de 5W a 45W en 153Mhz hará que al lugar que llegabas con "fritura" lo hagas mas limpio pero de ninguna manera si no llegabas con 5W comunicaras efectivamente con 45W. Si realmente quieres incrementar la distancia de llegada de tu estación debes mejorar el sistema Irradiante en general (mejorar la calidad del cable coaxil, antena con mas ganancia y/o incremento de la altura sobre el nivel de la tierra) te sera mas provechoso debido a que incrementaras no solo la transmisión si no que también la recepción de las señales.

Ric.


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 14, 2008)

ok esa es la idea ya que tengo una muy buena antena con una muy buena altura en mi casa  pero lo uso en ciudad y en algunos lugares se hace inposible para usarlo en mi auto ya que el amplificador lo utilizaria en el auto para aumentar la salido del handy .Aunque no lo crean todas las sugerencias que me han dado ya las conosco y lo unico que necesito es poder darme el gusto y armar un lineal para poder usarlo como salida en mi auto para el handy que ya tengo con su antena
  Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2008)

greco carlos dijo:
			
		

> tendrias algun circuito para acoplar un handy a tu amplificador de 45 w



Yo creo que el mismo esquema te puede servir, claro que adaptando un poco y/o recalibrando.

El transistor trabaja perfecto a esa frecuencia y si le aplicas la salida del handy (1,5 a 3,5W) como entrada te rendirá unos 55/60 W, si trabajas a una frecuencia fija se podría optimizar aun más.
Yo cuando era LU emplee este esquema con un FT411 y llegaba a 45 Km en VHF con una antena movil de 5/8


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 15, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo cuando era LU



El viaje a la vida lactea te alejo de todo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ...El viaje a la vida lactea te alejo de todo?



Respecto de alejarme ocurrió algo que me "Canso" de practicar la radio-afición, el espectro se "Lleno" de gente que solo se dedicaba a molestar modulando por sobre las comunicaciones ajenas, interferir, insultar, Etc, Etc.
En un principio lo soporte y aumente la potencia de salida para evitar que "Taparan" mi transmisión (Llegue a salir con 150W en VHF y una antena de 11 elementos), pero un buen día me harté y apague los transmisores.

No todas son rosas en la vida de un radio-aficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2008)

eso es verdad fogonazo, y el problema es q la solucion seria elevar mucho las frecuencias de transmision de todos los radio aficionados para q estos parasitos inservibles no molesten mas.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 15, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No todas son rosas en la vida de un radio-aficionado



Psss nada en la vida lo es..:!  ops:


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 15, 2008)

fogonazo te agradezco todos tus datos pero como ago para acoplar la salida del handy para amplificar la transmisión y dejar pasar la recepción 

Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 15, 2008)

Busca en el foro de radio ( en 10 primeros post; no recuero) un .rar que contiene unos articulos relacionados con el acople de etapas de potencia.! Para dejar pasar la recepcion y transmitir a la vez usa un rele..


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 15, 2008)

gracias anthony me fijare de nuevo por que lo vi una ves y no encontre mada


----------



## diego_z (Ago 15, 2008)

muy bueno el circuito , tenes idea donde se podria conseguir un angelito   de estos en argentina?


----------



## arriaco (Ago 15, 2008)

Respecto al MRF247, tengo malas experiencias con él. No logré más de 1,5 W. Para el amplificador de 5 W, el transistor ideal es el 2SC1947. Este último no hay color, comparado con el primero.


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 15, 2008)

y circuito cono el que necesito  tendras


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

Estos esquemas se pueden usar para otras frecuencias retocando la cantidad de vueltas de las bobinas y  la capacidad de los condensadores
Por supuesto que el diseño del circuito impreso es fundamental en V H F pues la longitud y sentido de algunas pistas hacen de bobina e influyen en el mejor o peor resultado


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2008)

greco carlos dijo:
			
		

> fogonazo te agradezco todos tus datos pero como ago para acoplar la salida del handy para amplificar la transmisión y dejar pasar la recepción
> 
> Gracias




Eso se hace con un relee RX/Tx, con un diodo rápido detectas la presencia de modulación y con un transistor activas el relee, el relé puentea al amplificador permitiendo la recepción directa


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> greco carlos dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto¡¡ ese es el sistema que emplean la mayoría de amplificador lineales comerciales de bajo coste, los baratitos para CB y 2 metros, los otros mas caros suelen tener una entrada para control desde el transmisor que activa directa mente el rele de cambio de antena de RX a TX

Os comento el caso concreto de un problema que da la conmutación automática

Si tienes una estación para VHF con lineal automático y transmites en HF con algunos watios, esa RF activa el lineal automático del VHF y hace un pequeño desastre...jeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2008)

Como a "eb7ctx" no le convence mucho el relee automático.

Otra opción es sacar del boton PTT una derivación para activar el relee

Yo particularmente nunca tube problemas con el automático a pesar de tener junto a este un amplificador de señal de antena, o sea el mismo relee puenteaba al lineal en RX al previo de antena en TX


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 16, 2008)

Hombre¡¡ si no es cuestión convencer, es un asunto real que pasa cuando tienes mas de un emisor, la radio frecuencia se cuela por todos los sitios y se induce de una antena   a otra aunque no sean de la misma banda y no entiende si es de uno u otro, cuando tienes un solo sistema emisor no es problemático, pero ya te digo lo normal es tener una para HF y otra para VhF y UHF y ahí es donde puedes liar el lió...jeje...de hecho me pasa con uno de CB que esta dentro de la gama de HF , si lo tengo conectado y trasmito en 20/40/80 el puñetero salta..jeje sin tener nada que ver
Por eso digo que lo mas seguro es la toma de PTT para RX/TX


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> .......es un asunto real que pasa cuando tienes mas de un emisor, la radio frecuencia se cuela por todos los sitios y se induce de una antena   a otra aunque no sean de la misma banda y no entiende si es de uno u otro......



Y si, las altas frecuencias tienen esa desagradable costumbre de meterse donde no las llaman.

En el bi-lineal del que estaba hablando tuve la precaución de blindar toda la etapa de entrada y salida con chapa de latón y no tuve inconvenientes a pesar de tener en el mismo mástil varias antenas y con potencias importantes, con el agravante que las antenas estaban siempre alineadas en paralelo (Antenas direccionales con rotor).


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 17, 2008)

sigue pendiente mi pedido de circuito para acoplar el handy a un lineal  Saludos a todos


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 17, 2008)

greco carlos dijo:
			
		

> sigue pendiente mi pedido de circuito para acoplar el handy a un lineal  Saludos a todos



Entiendo handy como teléfono celular?

y creo que la solución mas racional es poner una antena con mas dB  de ganancia, revisa en las tiendas especializadas seguro que encuentras algo  que como poco doble la cobertura


----------



## arriaco (Ago 17, 2008)

Creo que este foro se está desmadrando. Los últimos posts, no tienen nada que ver con un lineal de 45 W. Se puede abrir otro foro, hablando del tema del pitch, el relé, el nosecuantos, pero del lineal en cuestión, ya no se habla en absoluto. Sinceramente, en este foro me he perdido, ya no sé si es de relés, de piths, de conmutadores, de interferencias, ó realmente del lineal de 45 W


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 17, 2008)

arriaco dijo:
			
		

> Creo que este foro se está desmadrando. Los últimos posts, no tienen nada que ver con un lineal de 45 W. Se puede abrir otro foro, hablando del tema del pitch, el relé, el nosecuantos, pero del lineal en cuestión, ya no se habla en absoluto. Sinceramente, en este foro me he perdido, ya no sé si es de relés, de piths, de conmutadores, de interferencias, ó realmente del lineal de 45 W



Hola

Si, es verdad tienes razón, lo que ocurre es que cada cual acude con su problema particular, y en cierta manera se pierde el eje del tema.

Un saludo


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 17, 2008)

Eso creo yo también por que la consulta fue como acoplar un handy (transeptor de vhf) a un lineal de potencia y se ha desvirtuado todo el tema


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

No creo que el post este tan desvirtuado, ya que el lineal por si solo no hace nada, siempre habrá que conectarlo a algo.

Y hablando de conectar, esta puede ser una forma de conectarlo a un handy.

Claro esta que habra que respetar las reglas de armado de VHF 
Sugerencia:    https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19883.html


----------



## greco carlos (Ago 17, 2008)

una pregunta fogonazo supongo que la bobina del rele debe ser la indicada cono TD, y lo que pusiste en el contacto normal cerrado no se llega a leer .El rele tenes alguno en especial o cualquiera para RF


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

greco carlos dijo:
			
		

> .....supongo que la bobina del rele debe ser la indicada cono TD



Correcto



> , y lo que pusiste en el contacto normal cerrado no se llega a leer .El rele tenes alguno en especial o cualquiera para RF



Es el dato de los milisegundos que tarda en cerrar el relee (No sirve de nada)

Lo ideal sería un relee para alta frecuencia, lo no tan ideal un relee para circuito impreso.

Yo use un relee de este tipo y no tuve problemas, recuerda mantener las conexiones lo más cortas que se pueda y blindar todo.


----------



## santiago (Sep 15, 2008)

ya empece a investigar sobre las antenas

edito y subo lo que encontre

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ya empece a investigar sobre las antenas.......




Lo que se emplea habitualmente son agrupaciones de 4 u 8 dipolos plegados, apunta en ese sentido tu búsqueda


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> agrupaciones de 4 u 8 dipolos plegados


Porque esto? Mas ganacia? Mas omnidireccionalidad?


----------



## santiago (Sep 15, 2008)

después de filtrar búsqueda llegue a que este es bastante bueno, mañana consulto bien, pero cual es su opinión,
http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_FM.htm

la pagina tiene un pdf, interesante ( bueno para mi que se poco de rf, es interesante jeje, ya me esta gustando)

después voy a escanear un par de libros de la biblioteca de la escuela aver que les parecen los diseños

ah: los tr me cuestan mas o menos 30 dolares lo equivalentes, que según el data son lo mismo


ahora mi duda existencial : mi amplificador entrega 300 mw de potencia ¿ excitare el de 1-5w?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ambos

santixman: Para ser un poco molesto (Hablo de mi), por que no abres un post sobre la radio a "reactivar" y en el vas poniendo lo que encuentras.


----------



## santiago (Sep 16, 2008)

buena idea, pero espero encontrar los libros, hoy tuve examen de dibujo técnico y no pude ir a biblioteca,

próximo a averiguar es el tema de las bobinas

saludos 
pd: después cuelgo el pcb aver si hoy lo termino


----------



## santiago (Sep 16, 2008)

fogonazo 
me podrías decir ( prefiero preguntar antes de quemar un tr de 35 dolares)

entradas de señal, voltaje, salida de señal, ya las descifre, pero por las dudas

saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 16, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Les presento este amplificador lineal, entrada 1 W salida 5 W, puede ser usado como
> final o como previo de otro lineal de mayor potencia que agregare mas adelante.
> 
> Consideraciones generales:
> ...


----------



## santiago (Sep 17, 2008)

subo pcb´s para que me los revisen , y de paso si alguien se quiere ahorrar el viaje   

estan en pcb wizard


----------



## alexus (Jun 23, 2009)

se que en el titulo, en otras palabras dice: "fm comercial", mi pregunta, apra no crear otro tema es: como modificar el circuito para usarlo en hf? 27 megaciclos?


----------



## exetv (Ago 5, 2009)

hola amigos, fogonazo, tengo una duda,el amplificador lineal con el mrf237, de cuanto es el diametro del alambre de las bobinas?  0.8mm ? l2 sobre que esta bobinada? sobre un nucleo de ferrite o resistencia? desde ya mil gracias , saludos


----------



## diego_z (Ago 7, 2009)

exetv dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos, fogonazo, tengo una duda,el amplificador lineal con el mrf237, de cuanto es el diametro del alambre de las bobinas?  0.8mm ? l2 sobre que esta bobinada? sobre un nucleo de ferrite o resistencia? desde ya mil gracias , saludos


como le va vecino , es evidente segun se ve en la imagen que L2 es sobre un ferrite o tal vez un vk 200


----------



## exetv (Ago 7, 2009)

hola vecino, muchisimas gracias por el dato, me parecia pero igual dudaba,mil gracias y saludos


----------



## rf1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola colegas por las dudas para que no se equivoquen consulten los datos de los transistores por que si no me equivoco el mrf 237 es de 4 vatios con una ganancia de 12 db por lo que si lo excitamos con 1 vatio este tendria que entregar 15 o 16 vatios por un segundo y se quemaria, yo lo excitaría con un maximo de 250 mw y lo estariamos exigiendo al maximo que no seria bueno tampoco, para que trabaje aliviado tendriamos que excitarlo con un maximo del 60 o 70 %, de la maxima potencia de entrada, si este tiene una ganancia de 15.85 veces y entrega un maximo de 4 vatios dividido 15.85 = 0.25 vatios o 250mw que no es aconsejable pero si un 60 o 70 % de la potencia maxima de entrada y lo mismo para el mrf 238 saludos a todos.


----------



## exetv (Sep 27, 2009)

hola amigos, no consegui el mrf237 pero consegui el sd1127, dicen que es el mismo pero la polaridad? en el datasheet figura de 2 formas pero no se cual es la correcta si alguien me puede decir se lo voy a agradecer, saludos y mil gracias desde ya.


----------



## juanorinoco (Ene 2, 2010)

saludos, a todos tengo unos transistores. m1104 equivalentes al mrf247 los cuales quiero configurar. para la banda comercial de fm 87--107 mhz antes de acoplarlos en tanden comenzare con uno. Si alguno de ustedes tiene un esquema con detalles de constuccion de las bobinas etc,les agredeceria.saludos señores


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2010)

Santiago, en la atapa del mrf237 podes usar los trimes que pusiste en el pcb, pero en la del mrf238 deberías usar los cerámicos de pesión... porque seguro seguro que se derriten...

Tal cual dice rf1, la recomendación es siempre esa... en realidad un poco menos... por ejemplo... al 238 normalmente se le sacan entre 30 y 35w, usando un mrf237 a su entrada, que entregaría unos 3w.

Cual es la potencia de un MRF247? una fm que atiedo tiene este tr en la etapa final y entrega unos 40w... puede que el cacharro este todo desajustado pero la verdad nunca le metí mano. A este cliente le vendieron el transmisor como de 100w... y esa lectura la tengo... pero sin carga de salida jejeje... con las antenas bien ajustaditas insiso en que tira 40w.


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola, estos amplificador de 5w y el de 45w, trabaja en frecuencias de 88-108? aver seria que si tu fm trabaja en la 90.3Mhz por dar un ej no hay que ajustar los amplificadores para esa frecuencia?

Saludos


----------



## clausalan (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola,

Este si es muy bueno, MRF245 = MRF247, tiene este feito que entrega unos 80w para la banda comercial fm, subo fotos posterior...

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier%2090Watt%20(mrf245)/

Saludos,


----------



## clausalan (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola,

Segue foto amplificador lineal 88-108Mhz - 80W, MRF247, muy bueno.

Saludos,


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 19, 2010)

hola clausulan como estas soy klein del peru dime tu tx que tiene  80w  que antena le pusiste  yo  me arme uno que solo tiene 1w  y uso una antena  en forma de T Y  ME TRABAJA BIEN PERO SU DIASTANCIA  ES LIMITADA Y  EN UNOS DIAS  UN AMIGO ME  V A AYUDAR A  ARMAR UNO CON MAS POTENCIA   UNSALUDO DEL PERU


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

Klein, escribir en mayúsculas equivale a gritar o alzar la voz y en tus posts se ve frecuentemente el uso de mayúsculas. Por favor, no lo hagas.

Gracias


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 19, 2010)

pido disculpas no me habia dado cuenta que se habia activado las mayusculas jejeje


----------



## clausalan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola Klein,

La antena es http://www.electril.com/electril/catalogo/ref370fm.htm , muy buena.

Saludo,


----------



## clausalan (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola,

Subo fotos mrf247-80w

Saludos,


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2010)

Muy lindo lo que armaste Clausalan, y muy prolijo.
Felicitaciones.


----------



## salamancaalpiano (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola amigos, les quiero hacer unas preguntas ya que han experimentado con las fms.
Tengo un 2n6082 y 2 mrf245 emparejados.
Estoy buscando algun circuito de un amplificador lineal que exitado con un vatio desde el clasico 2n4427, me entregue con estos tres transistores que tengo los 150 vatios que me podrian entregar los 2mrf247.Tambien se que tendria que alimentar todo esto con una fuente de 12 Vcc, ya que todos estos componentes funcionan con esa tension.
La pregunta es la siguiente.......que tipo de fuente me aconsejarian para que no meta ruido a la portadora???? y ademas se que tendria que poner una etapa mas intermedia para que de 1 vatio del 2n4427 pueda llegar a 5 vatios que seria la potencia con la que podria exitar a pleno el 2n6082 y de ahi a los 2mrf247.


----------



## richardpp (Mar 3, 2012)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Este si es muy bueno, MRF245 = MRF247, tiene este feito que entrega unos 80w para la banda comercial fm, subo fotos posterior...
> 
> ...



Hola muy interesante, una consulta en el link que posteas apareceel linear pero con el "MRF245" lo que te entiendo es que en el circuito puedo reemplazar por asi decirlo el MRF245 por el MRF247??


----------



## clausalan (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola richardpp,

Si, puede si uno MRF245 (75~80W) por el MRF247 (75~80W) y por el SD1477 salida 100w.

Muy bueno,
Saludo,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola, alguien armó el lineal con el MRF238 propuesto al inicio del tema? tengo este transistor y se lo quiero poner a la salida de un transmisor que entrega 4,5w.



como se interpretan los valores de las resistencias? las de la base son de 47 ohms?


----------



## vlayo (Abr 7, 2012)

rf1 dijo:


> Hola colegas por las dudas para que no se equivoquen consulten los datos de los transistores por que si no me equivoco el mrf 237 es de 4 vatios con una ganancia de 12 db por lo que si lo excitamos con 1 vatio este tendria que entregar 15 o 16 vatios por un segundo y se quemaria, yo lo excitaría con un maximo de 250 mw y lo estariamos exigiendo al maximo que no seria bueno tampoco, para que trabaje aliviado tendriamos que excitarlo con un maximo del 60 o 70 %, de la maxima potencia de entrada, si este tiene una ganancia de 15.85 veces y entrega un maximo de 4 vatios dividido 15.85 = 0.25 vatios o 250mw que no es aconsejable pero si un 60 o 70 % de la potencia maxima de entrada y lo mismo para el mrf 238 saludos a todos.



hola rf1 leí tu comentario y me entro una duda con respecto al mrf237 pienso armar este transmisor llamado stentor y dice que la potencia de salida en de 4 a 5 vatios
y subo dos versiones que encontré, me gustaría saber qué opinas.

http://www.emitatoaresystem.go.ro/Emitator FM 5W1/stentor.htm
http://predajnici.bravehost.com/PREDAJNICI/stuurzender5watt.jpg
muchas gracias


----------



## klein1974 (Abr 9, 2012)

Que bonito este foro nos enseña bastante gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 10, 2012)

No recibí respuesta a mi anterior mensaje... así que asumo que nadie lo armó... me voy a arriesgar igual... en un rato más hago el PCB y comienzo a montar los componentes.

Que dicen de usar una fuente de PC para alimentar el lineal?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 12, 2012)

Les comento que armé el lineal con el MRF238 y funciona perfectamente a pesar que algunos componentes los reemplazé por otros que tenía a mano, aunque sí fue necesario modificar L1.

Lo de la fuente de PC queda descartado ya que la potencia obtenida no pasa de 10w...

Para probar usé una fuente con un TIP147 y si bien no creo que el trafo pueda menjar ni 2A, el transformador se mantuvo frío... ahora, el TIP147 se calienta mucho (el disipador en realidad) mucho al pasar unos segundos de su puesta en marcha... que sugieren?


----------



## darioscruz (May 1, 2012)

Bueno continuo a paso lento pero firme en la construccion de mi transmisor fm con un MRF 238 y como prometi subir fotos aca dejo algunas de poca calidad porque estan sacadas con celu.
El plano me lo paso un compañero forero de estos lados pero en el mismo luego de revizarlo me he dado cuenta que las resistencias en el plano tiene el valor correspondiente con una "E" al lado de cada una, *no se se si es Homs KILO o* que y otra incognita es el espesor de los alambres de bobina.Si algun alma caritativa quiere darme una mano agradecido desde ya.
Tengo una fuente armada en otro gabinete aparte que se puede regular amperaje y tension de otro proyecto anterior que voy a utilizar en el transmisor.
Leyendo algo de los foros pude apreciar que el tema de la caida de tension es algo a evitar y aunque le tengo fe a mi fuente queria aprovechar dos capacitores electrolicos de 4700 uf x 80 volts. de mi valija para colocar dentro del gabinete sobre un pcb antes de la alimentacion a las placas ¿esto es viable o me puede generar ruido ? aumentara la tension o no hay problema
Bueno desde ya como siempre mis saludos correspondientes.


----------



## lacers (Jul 18, 2012)

hola gente del foro.. dj_glenn que tal te fue con el lineal con el mrf238?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 18, 2012)

Al final quedó todo andando perfectamente. Conseguí una fuente de una pc IBM que es algo más elaborada que las comunes... incluso tenía un preset que pude tocar para sacarle unos 13v toda la carga del transmisor (el modulador, un ampli de 4w y el del mrf238)... está tirando poco más de 35w y no mete mucho ruido que digamos, así que adelante nomás con el proyecto. Eso sí, para quien no tiene el MRF238, hay un reemplazo más económico que no me viene a la memoria en este momento pero creo que es el equivalente más popular.


----------



## lacers (Jul 18, 2012)

buenisimo, yo compre un transmisor de 4 watts con pll y estoy buscando un amplificador para llegar a los 150watts, primero voy a ver si con el mrf238 (tengo que comprarlo creo que vale $300) puedo llegar aunque sea a 30watts y de ahi seguir aumentandolo..  el problema es que para armar el lineal no tengo ningun aparato medidor..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 26, 2012)

metete mejor con el MRF151G y ya con tus 4w tenes para sacarle jugo. Más considerando la diferencia en el precio. No digo que es barato, pero tenes si vas a gasta $300 para obtener 30w, por qué no gastar $650 para obtener unos 200w (doy este número sin fundamento, así que puede estar equivocado). El detalle está también en la fuente... y por los precios que vi, te convendría una smps, así no tenes que andar renegando.

Te podes hacer una carguita con resistencias y si buscas en el foro vas a encontrar un "sonda de rf" para poder leer en vcc la salida de tu tx. Ya con eso tenes para empesar. Si te das maña, un analizador de espctro sería lo ideal... pero ya estamos complicando un poco el asunto del "hagalo usted mismo".


----------



## lacers (Jul 30, 2012)

con 4w exito un mrf151g? yo otra en la que pensaba era con un mrf317 pero no encuentro un diagrama que me convensa..


----------



## elgriego (Jul 30, 2012)

lacers dijo:


> con 4w exito un mrf151g? yo otra en la que pensaba era con un mrf317 pero no encuentro un diagrama que me convensa..



Hola lacers,se puede excitar tranquilamente a un Mrf 151g ,con 4w,lo que no podes hacer es pasarlo de 8 w de entrada,por lo general las etapas de potencia que los utilizan se excitan con maximos 7,5w,con esa potencia de entrada ,con 48v de alimentacion ,entregan comodomante 250w,que es un margen seguro para el transistor y en rf 50 w +o- no te va a hacer llegar mas lejos 

Saludos.


----------



## lacers (Ago 1, 2012)

hola gentes del foro.. elgriego con respecto al mrf317 ese sirve para 88-108 mhz? segun tengo entendido ese abarca de 30-300mhz.. pero el que me lo vende me dice que para 88-108mhz no me sirve.. el problema con el mrf151g es que lamentablemente es muy caro y por el momento se me complica un poco bastante comprarlo..


----------



## tiago (Ago 1, 2012)

lacers dijo:


> hola gentes del foro.. elgriego con respecto al mrf317 ese sirve para 88-108 mhz? segun tengo entendido ese abarca de 30-300mhz.. pero el que me lo vende me dice que para 88-108mhz no me sirve.. el problema con el mrf151g es que lamentablemente es muy caro y por el momento se me complica un poco bastante comprarlo..



lacers.

El MRF317 se puede emplear en amplificadores para 88 - 108 y es un transistor que entrega 80 ... 100 Watts según la excitación. Que suele ser de entre 5 y 10 Watts mas ó menos.

Mira esto Donde pone "diagramas 4"

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola lacers,Ya te respondio correctamente el colega tiago,El mrf 317 funciona perfectamente a esa fcia,no te das una idea, la cantidad de lineales comerciales que lo utilizan.

Saludos.


----------



## lacers (Ago 7, 2012)

muchas gracias amigos del foro, estare muy atento a sus comentarios y les ire informando sobre el desarrollo del proyecto.. saludos atte


----------



## darioscruz (Ago 12, 2012)

Tengo una fuente que arme hace años regulo tension y amperaje sin pasarlo de los 13,5 volt.

Estuve viendo otros planos como por ejemplo el de pablin donde en la etapa de salida no coloca dos  trimer en paralelo  .
El pone un trimer en serie con la bobina y el otro trimer de masa a la otra punta del trimer que comente anteriormente.
Ahora el colector del mrf 238 lo configura de otra manera (mirar como propone la conexion de la resistencia de 10 homs)
Bueno no se que onda en teoria el que yo arme se encuentra probado y funcionando por otros foristas .
A ver si me dan una mano en la salida del MRF 238 coloque los cuatro trimer ARCO de 4 a 100 pf  porque no consegui los de 60 pf que figuran en el plano original tendra algo que ver esto? el resto respete los valores dados .
Dejo los dos planos para que comparen.Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 13, 2012)

Yo en ves de usar dos y dos, simplemente puse uno y uno como te pongo en el diagrama... eso sí... no me preguntes el valor porque no tengo idea... los tenía por ahí y simplemente los usé, como todo lo demás, que no fué exactamente como dice el diagrama... algunos valores cercanos, otros armados, etc... la idea era no alejarme mucho, pero salió andando perfectamente.

Por el rango de tus condensadores, te aconsejo ponerlos como lo hice yo.


----------



## darioscruz (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola te dejo un par de fotos del proyecto con MRF238 ,con respecto a dejar un solo trimer ,te comento que probé pero disminuyo la potencia por tal motivo los coloque de nuevo.
Las fotos que dicho sea de paso no son de buena calidad por que son de celu es para que si notas algo raro me chifles para corregir .Saludos


----------



## darioscruz (Ago 20, 2012)

Muchachos dejo un par de fotos de un roimetro casero el cual utilizo para tomar como referencia su lectura para calibrar la salida del transmisor.

Como nunca tuve uno verdadero "comercial" no se como interpretar su lectura ,lo que si puedo apreciar es la aguja del instrumento de la izquierda sube proporcionalmente con el de la potencia.

Por otro lado les comento que la primera etapa ,el PLL que es comprado y entrega 5 wats lo medí solo con este instrumento y me mide lo que figura en la foto como primera raya que hice con fibra , si lo comparo con el lineal ya instalado me marca el doble o sea por conclusión no estaría teniendo mas de 10 o 12 watt de salida, esto es así? .

Ahora el consumo total da unos 4 amperes con el PLL (1 amper) y el lineal MRF238 creo que es un consumo correcto.

Puse la fuente con su 13,7 volt, el audio con 1 volt pico a pico y salí con el auto a ver que onda y la verdad que quede muy decepcionado comprobando que llego solo a 1 km a la redonda , la torre es de 15 mts con cable RG 213 en barrio de casas bajas.



Bueno quedo a la espera de alguna respuesta de alguien que me pueda dar una mano con esto y dejo el link para el que quiera armar el instrumento casero de medicion que antes comentaba
http://www.qsl.net/l/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Roimetros/Roimetros.htm     Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola Darío, por lo que veo tu roímetro sólo sirve para medir roe y el empleo de dos instrumentos es un desproposito. En caso de querer hacerlo como en el artículo que mencionas, es muy importante que no uses dos potenciometros, sino un único potenciómetro tandem, de modo que al ajustar el nivel, en uno veas el mayor fondo de escala y simultaneamente en el otro el menor (o la reflejada que corresponda, que en casos extremos puede ser mayor a la incidente jeje). Mi consejo es el siguiente: primero modificalo según la imagen que te adjunto (es de la misma página de donde sacaste tu proyecto), y al instrumento que te queda libre lo conectas directamente al SO239 de entrada por medio del siguiente circuito: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm, omitiendo las resistencias de 200r. Con esto deberías tener un instrumento todo terreno. Luego te haces una carga fantasma lo más generosa que puedas y comprobas en tu nuevo roímetro que no acuse más de 1,2:1. Ya con esto podes proceder a ajustar tu transmisor.

Ahora, eso de que no llegues ni a la esquina puede ser por tu antena. Con qué estás transmitiendo? Es muy importante que sus medidas correspondan a tu frecuencia y que compruebes la menor roe. Y mucho más importante es la altura. En mi barrio probé con un tx al que le puse este lineal y un dipolo cerrado a 6 metros de altura sin lograr más de 300 metros en buenas condiciones y esto se debe a la topografía del lugar y que es una zona muy forestada. Este transmisor está funcionando en un pueblo, con esa misma antena y cubre perfectamente toda la localidad, obviamente con un poco más de altura.


----------



## darioscruz (Ago 24, 2012)

Es una ringo que corte al milimietro para la frecuencia de 98.5 mhz.
La Torre es de 15 mts de altura.
Estuve leyendo bastante tus comentarios al respecto a todo lo relacionado en antenas dipolo abierto y me estan dando ganas de sacar la ringo.
Tambien te comento que hay una estacion a unos 3 km de una bailanta que comenzo a operar en esta frecuencia asi que realizaria estas nuevas y correrme a otra libre ( me durmieron por no estar al aire ).
Seguramente luego de chequear de nuevo que hay libre en la zona estaria abusando de tu paciencia y conocimientos en el calculo de los dipolos para no cometer ningun error de esos que ya me estan demoralizando bastante.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola Darío, podes confirmar que potencia está entregando tu equipo? con tus 15 metros y la ringo, a pesar de que acuse roe muy alta deberías llegar llegar un poco más lejos, aunque si vos tenes 40w y la otra emisora sale con 300w o más, olvidate de llegar a la esquina, por más que esté a 3km.

El amplificador aca expuesto funciona bien. Es importante filtrar la salida antes de medir potencia debido a que no necesariamente estés midiendo la fundamental.

Con tu mrf238 funcionando a pleno y cuatro dipolos cerrados deberías estar en muy buenas condiciones al aire. Para poder meter bien los cuatro en tu torre, podes agregar un caño que te deje los primeros dos más arriba. Contá conmigo para ayudarte a construirlos (o cualquier tipo de antena que elijas).

Recordá que la ringo tiene dos medidas: la del elemento vertical es 5/8 de onda y los radiales 1/4 cada uno. Luego retocas la posición del aro para adaptar con la línea de bajada. Personalmente no me gusta, aunque realmente es una de las antenas más prácticas (para usar, no para construir).


----------



## darioscruz (Ago 26, 2012)

Mira, corrijo el consumo mide 5,6 ampere con el pll ,la potencia acordate que tengo mi instrumento casero que te comente mas arriba el cual tiene la escala original que trae el tester yo calibre los trimer toquetie un poco las bobinas hasta que me dio la maxima lectura. Cualquier otra correcion cambia para menos ,te digo mas, volvi  a reacer todo, con placa y componentes nuevos.

Por tal motivo empiezo a dudar de la antena y su bajo rendimiento (el cable es RG213 FOAM nuevo ,mañana voy a ir a una casa que vende *caños de cobre* 
(que segun el aviso son de buena calidad y aclara "no chino") tienen de las siguientes diametros:

¼ = 6,35 mm.
3/8 = 9,525 mm.
½ = 12,7 mm.
5/8 =15,875 mm.
¾ = 19,05 mm.

La idea es hacer estos dipolos abiertos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/ 

Cual medida me aconsejas teniendo en cuenta que no seria de aluminio (salvo el el cuadrado de 20x20) en el post habla de lo siguiente :


*9 Varillas de aluminio de sección de 10 m/m y un metro de longitud (una varilla es de repuesto)
3 varillas de sección de 8 m/m y un metro de longitud (una de repuesto)
2 barras de cuadradillo de aluminio de 20 por 20 m/m y 2  metros de longitud ...*

Conviene comprar de la medida original unos milimetros para arriba o para abajo teniendo en cuenta la primera tabla del texto.
Saludos.


----------



## lacers (Ago 28, 2012)

hola amigos, les comento que luego de mucho esfuerzo pude comprar el transistor mrf151g.. les comento estube buscando sobre un circuito de un lineal con ese transistor y cn el blf 278 que segun tengo entendido son similares.. pero no encontre una informacion desde cero.. he tratado de abrir archivos anteriores pero no los he podido ver.. nose porque no los puedo abrir.. si alguien me podria orientar les estaria muy agradesido, ya que es un transistor bastante caro y tengo miedo de quemarlo.. desde ya gracias amigos del foro.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola Dario, para los dipolos abiertos, yo estoy usando caño de 1/2" con pared de 1,5mm para el elemento vertical, caño de 3/8" con pared de 1mm (un poquito menos en realidad) para el tubito del gamma y el boom lo hago con redondo de 7/8" con pared de 1,5mm y el puente del gamma lo hago con un pedacito de caño de 3/4", al que le hago dos agujeros pasantes de 1/2" para que deslice bien y le pongo dos tornillistos prisioneros.

De cualquier manera, te recomendaría hacer estos cerrados:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/646145/ _ 
La longitud del elemento plegado es discutible, aunque después de analizar antenas de tres fábricas más o menos reconocidas, todas coinciden en que la longitud total es 1 lambda, así que hay que tener en cuentra cuanto se comen las curvas. De una u otra manera, el ancho de banda generoso (cosa que no nos suele interesar) y funcionan muy bien, considerando que no necesitan de ningún ajuste. Otro tipo que da muy buenos resultados es el monopolo plegado que usa un lado como plano de tierra (te los venden como dipolos cerrados, pero ya asumí que no lo son).

Sea cual sea el que elijas, contas con mi ayuda por aca. También te recomiendo usar aluminio en vez de cobre, ya que la diferencia en costos es abismal y el primero es a mi juicio mucho más durable en intemperie. Comprando el material fraccionado, cada dipolo puede costarte en aluminio (sin contar conectores ni ferretería) unos $50 a todo trapo. Los cerrados te van a salir un poco menos seguro, aunque llevan más trabajo.


----------



## darioscruz (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola DJ_Glenn:
                     muy buena tu explicacion y se nota que la tenes clara en el tema.
Te comento que hoy temprano habia chequeado y no encontre tu respuesta asi que me adelante comprando algunos materiales y si tenes razon, la diferencia economica es tremenda yo page los de cobre $250 mas 250 en las otras cosas calculo que terminare gastando mas o menos $800 o por ahi, pero bue estoy conforme de todas maneras comparandolo con el precio de las antenas comerciales.
El cable es rg6 Epuyen, otro no consegui que potencia maxima tolera? teniendo encuenta que estoy por armar 4 dipolos abiertos en 98,5 mhz. y los caños son de la medida que vos comentas.
Te dejo dos archivos uno con los materiales  (falta el cuadrado de aluminio) y el otro con una duda que se explica mejor en el grafico. Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola Dario, un arnés hecho con ese cable te tolera 100w sin problemas. Según recuerdo, todos los RG6 de Epuyen (varian en la densidad del blindaje... tiene el porcentaje escrito en la vaina) son con dieléctrico de FOAM y el catálogo coincide en que el factor de velocidad es 0.82. Las seis ramas deben medir 5/4 de onda cada una, que para tu frecuencia sería 3121mm. Agregale 10mm para tener mayor comodidad para trabajar. Como el blindaje es de aluminio, vas a tener que ponerte creativo. La mejor forma de empalmarlos es poner los tres cables uno junto al otro y pegarle una buena atada con cable desnudo de cobre. Luego lo estañas y listo. Los conductores centrales los soldas uno con otro directamente.

Como no hay conectores PL para RG6, hay dos cosas que podes hacer: la primera es usar un conector a RG213 y suplementar el cable con cinta aisladora hasta que se pueda enroscar el conector y la otra es usar un conector a RG58 y plegar la maya sobre sí misma (sin la vaina) y enroscarlo con cuidado. Cuando me toca usar RG6 empleo el segundo método, más que nada por una cuestión de estética final.


----------



## darioscruz (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola acordarte que estoy por hacer 4 dipolos abiertos los que figuran acá:   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/
Me difiere mucho con tu cuenta fíjate si está bien esto de abajo que es lo que calcule yo ( aver donde me estoy equivocando)

“L”, longitud del cable, es igual a: la velocidad de transmisión (0’82) multiplicada por la impedancia (75 Ohm) dividido por la frecuencia, o sea:
L=( Vt * Z) / F 

Yo pienso estar en los 98,5 MHZ 
0,82 x 75/98,5 = 0,6243 x 3= 1,873 metros para el arnes.
En el pdf te deje un grafico con un duda con respecto al largo del arnes desde donde se mide .Saludos y gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 30, 2012)

Darío, separandolos correctamente te quedas corto con 3/4 de onda. Para obtener la mayor ganancia necesitas separarlos más y para eso vas a necesitar 5/4 de onda. Te va a sobrar cable, pero es lo correcto.


----------



## darioscruz (Sep 6, 2012)

Bueno, te dejo un par de fotos de las antenas terminadas.
Falta cortar solo una par de tornillos , por lo que pude probar al colocarla al transmisor es tremenda la diferencia con respecto a a la ringo que tengo en la torre ,bajo muchisimo el ROE fui calibrando la corredera quedo casi al final del tubito que cumple la funcion de capacitor.
Las probe de a una y luego las cuatro juntas a 2,30 de distancia entre cada una con el arnes y bajo mas el Roe todavia .
Lo que tengo es un poquito menos de potencia ( siempre controlado con el instrumento casero que te comente anteriormente)
La pruebas fueron hechas a la altura del piso apoyadas contra una pared sin caño (por la hora y la lluvia que me jodio bastante). 
Solo queda probar todo el conjunto en la torre y chequear .Tengo que juntar plata ahora para pagar al torrista porque yo no me animo a subir.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 9, 2012)

Felicitaciones. El resultado real lo obtendrías al controlar la antenas una vez puestas en la torre. Tus 15 metros no son para temer (aunque las riendas no se ven repartidas muy parejamente...). El de la foto no sos vos entonces?

Sabes que a dos emisoras les cambié su ringo por un dipolo abierto, uno solo... y salen mucho mejor al aire... va en gustos...

Eso de que leas menos potencia no necesariamente es malo.


----------



## darioscruz (Sep 9, 2012)

Gracias Glen por la apreciacion de las antenas , te dejo un par de fotos de la torre para consultarte algo, primero te cuento como esta compuesta la misma.
Cada alambre es de tres hilos de acero enroscados de esos que usan en los postes de luz ( en la zona hubo ase poco un tornado que volteo muchos postes y los cambiaron a nuevo, por unos pesos compre muchos metros le tuve que sacar dos alambres porque venian  5 de 3 mm cada uno 
La torre esta arriostrada en cuatro lados (lo que sucede quizas que por el angulo de la foto no se ve) hormigonada en la base y amurada contra la pared hasta los 6 metros ,lo que estaria soportando las lingas son 9 metros. 
Con estos datos, paso a la pregunta ,en una de las fotos hay un caño apoyado contra la torre que es de 


6 metros de largo 1,6 mm de pared y 38 mm de diametro con un peso segun fabricante de 9 kilos (le solde dos planchuelas para trabar en la torre y despues fijarla a la misma por otro metodo)-


Cada antena pesara pienso yo 700 gmrs. o sea casi 3 kilos-
Tengo proyectado como vos me dijiste anteriormente dejar 2,4 metros de caño hacia arriba con las dos primeras antenas y luego amurar el sobrante contra la torre con la otra antena, para la cuarta segun la cuenta a 3/4 de onda no me da el caño asi que esta iria directamente contra la torre.
¿que me aconsejas como metodo de sujecion entre caño y torre?
La primer antena quedaria un poco asia adentro con respecto a las otras tres ¿esto perjudica en algo o conviene colocarle tambien un pedasito de caño para mantener la linea entre ellas?
¿el tramo de arriba con esos 2,4 metros de caño hay que arriostrarlos o con la pared y diametro que tiene no es necesario?
Garacias de nuevo por la pacieeeeenciiiiia.Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 12, 2012)

Entonces la torre está perfecta. La verdad se ve mucho mejor en estas fotos.

Para agarrar el caño a la torre usá "grampas para caño de escape", así las pedis... cualquier duda fijate con que estan agarrados los escapes de los autos jeje.

En el caño de 6 metros podes poner 3 de los cuatro dipolos y le tiras un juego de riendas o a la mitad del caño o al tope, donde más te guste. Como la distancia entre los dipolos depende de la frecuencia, yo no soldaría nada... le haría unos soportes en planchuela de 3", con unas grampas U (es lo que normalmente uso).

Bueno, quedo atento a tus comentarios.


----------



## darioscruz (Sep 19, 2012)

glenn :
         Hubo rafagas de viento de 90 km en Quilmes anoche y la torre se comporto ok. estaba bastante intranquilo pero por suerte no tuve inconvenientes.
Volviendo a los dipolos te comento que tenias razon, al colocarlos en el caño con su medida final  (todavia no en la torre) acuso bastante ROE .
Esto me extraña porque los dipolos de a uno me dan bien y el arnes esta construido al milimetro.
Pero me di cuenta que bajando desde el PLL que es digital de la frecuencia de 98,5 mhz a 97,1 mhz el ROE desaparece a que se debe? ,sera que tendre que cortar o alargar los dipolos? O que consejo me das al respecto.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 20, 2012)

Hola Dario, la semana pasada instalé una torre para un colega... decí que eran tramos de 3 metros porque el viento no me permitía subir del todo la pluma para trabajar de a dos tramos juntos... así que a pesar del viento, y de estar obligado a subir a tramos volantes (si el material está en buen estado no es peligroso, pero no me gusta), todo quedó muy bien.

Lo de los dipolos se debe a una simple cuestión de resonancia. Si obtenes un pozo en 97.1, significa que los dipolos estan bien y solamente tenes que retocar el puentecito del gamma. Si todavía no baja, andá recortando el cable del gamma. Es importante que verifiques en lo posible en su lugar final de instalación que roe acusa cada dipolo, sin el arnés. Una vez que obtengas la más baja, conectas el arnés. Por lo general, si los ajustas puestos en la misma torre, pero al pie, cuando los pones en su lugar por lo general no sube mucho. Hace poco mudé una fm con unos dipolos cerrados que en su lugar de origen acusaban 1:1 y en la nueva torre subió a casi 1,3:1. De cualquier manera, no se justifica tocarlos. Revisá que el arnés no presente ningún corto ni corte... También, puede deberse a la separación que le estas dando a los dipolos. Estan muy cerca unos de otros. Deberías dejarlos a casi 0,9 lambda uno de otro... por lo que tu arnés quedaría corto, ya que tenes que agregar 1/2 longitud de onda a cada rama (ahora te miden 3/4 de onda, y deberían medir 5/4 de onda para que te lleguen bien).


----------



## estebanratto (Sep 23, 2012)

hola a todos... tengo un transmisor de fm aca en el banco, esta funcionando perfectamente, lo termino de ajustar a 102.9 mhz y anda bien, el tema es el siguiente... tiene como exitador un mrf237 pero el colector esta a maza... primero pense que se trataba de otro encapsulado o no se, desmonte la placa para chusmear y si esta a maza directa, el emisor esta conectado como si fuera el colector, con su bobinita y su trimmer y todo eso que siempre va ahi conectado, en un principio pense que estaba loco,borracho o tenia alucinaciones, pero no el colector lo usan de emisor y esta a masa y metido en un agujero en el disipador del tr de salida.. lo peor que entrega 10watt. medidos con un rohimetro walmar de vhf de dos agujas y una carga fantasma drake de 1000watt... y dice 10 watt... o sea que el exitador anda... y conectado al reves... como puede ser? ahora.... la solucion fabulosa... se ahorraron el disipador estrella que tanto despelote hace.... bueno no se escucho explicaciones... jajajajjajaa

disculpen que me vaya de tema pero resulta interesante, bah me parece...


----------



## tiago (Sep 23, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> hola a todos... tengo un transmisor de fm aca en el banco, esta funcionando perfectamente, lo termino de ajustar a 102.9 mhz y anda bien, el tema es el siguiente... tiene como exitador un mrf237 pero el colector esta a maza... primero pense que se trataba de otro encapsulado o no se, desmonte la placa para chusmear y si esta a maza directa, el emisor esta conectado como si fuera el colector, con su bobinita y su trimmer y todo eso que siempre va ahi conectado, en un principio pense que estaba loco,borracho o tenia alucinaciones, pero no el colector lo usan de emisor y esta a masa y metido en un agujero en el disipador del tr de salida.. lo peor que entrega 10watt. medidos con un rohimetro walmar de vhf de dos agujas y una carga fantasma drake de 1000watt... y dice 10 watt... o sea que el exitador anda... y conectado al reves... como puede ser? ahora.... la solucion fabulosa... se ahorraron el disipador estrella que tanto despelote hace.... bueno no se escucho explicaciones... jajajajjajaa
> 
> disculpen que me vaya de tema pero resulta interesante, bah me parece...



El MRF237 es un transistor "Grounded Emitter", o sea, que la carcasa  del transistor corresponde al emisor y no al colector, como es típico en  éste tipo de encapsulado.



Esto también ocurre con el SD1127 ó el  BFS22A, lo cual tenemos que tener muy en cuenta, ya que en éste tipo de  transistores la chavetita del encapsulado corresponde al colector y no  al emisor, aunque increiblemente los datasheet se limitan a mostrar el  encapsulado TO-39 en éste tipo de transistores *de forma equivocada*.

Sin embargo, el *datasheet de SD1127*, si que lo refleja de forma correcta.

Saludos.


----------



## estebanratto (Sep 23, 2012)

ahhhh buenisimo y muchas gracias por el dato, el datasheet que tengo yo lo mostraba con el emisor del otro lado, nunca use ese transistor, soy mas amigo del 2n3553 y similares, prefiero muchas etapas y poca ganancia pa no renegar, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 2, 2012)

@darioscruz, monté el roímetro Monimatch 2, Versión con 1 instrumento , llave selectora de lectura y calibración por potenciòmetro simple, de http://www.qsl.net/l/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Roimetros/Roimetros.htm, pero sólo puedo usarlo a partir de los 165 mhz y metiendo algo de potencia. Vos qué diodos usaste? Yo le puse 1n4148.

Una cosa más, como haces para que la aguja no se pegue un paseo jeje. Probé con el instrumento de un roímetro MFJ que desguasé y todo bien, pero después le puse el de un tester chino y no hay caso con dejar quieta la aguja.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 2, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> @darioscruz, monté el roímetro Monimatch 2, Versión con 1 instrumento , llave selectora de lectura y calibración por potenciòmetro simple, de http://www.qsl.net/l/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Roimetros/Roimetros.htm, pero sólo puedo usarlo a partir de los 165 mhz y metiendo algo de potencia. Vos qué diodos usaste? Yo le puse 1n4148.
> 
> Una cosa más, como haces para que la aguja no se pegue un paseo jeje. Probé con el instrumento de un roímetro MFJ que desguasé y todo bien, pero después le puse el de un tester chino y no hay caso con dejar quieta la aguja.



Hola...en el articulo de LU9DPD hablan específicamente de diodos de GERMANIO OA85 o similares que tienen una tensión de conducción de 0.2V contra los 0.7V de los de silicio(1N4148, 1N914)... los instrumentos de los tester chinos son de 2K/V lo que te da que son de 500uA unas 5 veces mas duros que los 100uA que recomienda el articulo.
La agujas cortas de los instrumentos son propensas a ese tipo de acciones (tienen poco peso al ser pequeñas y cualquier fluctuación en la corriente que circula las detecta) se pueden amortiguar en alguna medida con algún capacitor en paralelo con el instrumento si el diseño lo permite. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 5, 2012)

Es increible lo duro que salió el MRF238 jeje el ventilador metía un zumbido y le metieron mano al equipo... lograron matar la etapa previa basada en un mrf260 y el sintetizador...y la fuente voló en mil pedazos (una fuente de pc)... pero tras levantar el MRF238 y medir resistencia entre sus terminales me encuentro con que parece estar en buen estado. En fin, les adjunto foto, ya que no tenía una antes. El PCB lo hice con el PCB Wizard.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola, estoy por encarar el lineal con el mrf237. Hay una cosita que no está muy clara... L1 (1 vuelta, 13mm de ancho y 25mm de alto) es una "U"?


----------



## rtuning (Nov 22, 2012)

Bueno aqui está el mio , lo que pasa es que tuve un accidente y me petó el T5 (MRF221)  del módulo Plaqutodo. Ahora saco la señal del T4 hasta que lo repare. El lugar de excitar con 10-12 W , excito el lineal con 1-4 W


----------



## rtuning (May 24, 2013)

Hola de nuevo 

después de un tiempo batallando me cansé de la emisora y compre en FMuser.org una ST-15B de 15W , la cual da una señal excelente. 

mi problema es que no consigo excitar el lineal  http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Ampl...tt%20(mrf245)/ con un MRF247 , este lo habia conseguido excitar con la otra emisora 

el que pongo en la foto anterior 

decir que la salida de la emisora son 15W cuyo transistor final de potencia es un RD15HVF1 Mosfet

necesitaria ideas, ayuda , etc 

gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2013)

!Hola Rtuning, saludos cordiales amigo!. Usteds no logra excitar ese lineal con tu excitador Chino que diz tener 15Wattios de salida , pero hablaste que funciono con otro excidador. O tu excitador Chino no tiene los 15Wattios prometidos  en la salida o tu amplificador estas mui desalinhado. conecte un watimetro direccional entre el excitador y el lineal, lo wattimetro deve mostrar los 15Watts de potencia directa y la potencia reflejada deve sener la mas baja possible( menor que 10% de la directa ). Se eso no acontece sintonize mejor los trimers de entrada del lineal para minima potencia reflejada, eso tiene que coincidir con lo maximo de consumo en amperes del lineal en la alimentaciõn de 12 Voltios. Se nadie acontece meça el transistor se estas OK ou se murio. otra dica los trimers de salida deven sener montados 180grados ,iso é invirta las conecciones porque pude mirar claramiente en las fotos que postaste que el tornillo de ajuste esta ligado ao lado "vivo" del circuito asi el tornillo estas "vivo" tanbien o que molesta la qualidad del ajuste. Qualquer duda adicional contactenos  , es un plaser ayudar.
!forte abraço y buena suerte!  
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rtuning (May 24, 2013)

Voy a probar y te diré que tal
me fijé en este para montar 





*Después de los primeros cambios :

bueno , te he hecho caso , los trimmers con la masa en el tornillo 

de momento ya consigo excitar el lineal, y aunque me indica 50W el medidor , tambien me indicaba 20W con el emisor chino , por lo que calculo que está sacando 41 W alimentado a 13V 

teniendo en cuenta que es de 75-80W , ¿ qué me faltaria hacer para conseguirlos ?*

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2013)

Hola Rtuning, saludos cordiales amigo, tente lo sequinte : ajustar el trimers de entrada del lineal para maximo consumo en amperes de los 13 voltios que alimenta el lineal , despues ajuste los trimers de salida para maxima potencia de salida en el wattimetro , observe si los trimers estan mui cerriados caso positivo agregue un poco de capacitancia en paralelo con el trimer (10 a 22pF) asi el trimer tera un ajuste preciso e no mucho torneado , tente tanbien aproximar un pequitito bastõn de ferrita en las bobinas ( una por vez), mirando con mucha atenciõn el valor del wattimetro si la potencia tende a aumentar con la aproximaciõn del bastõn de ferrita significa que la bobina tiene un inductancia pequeña y deve sener alargada un poquito, haora si la potencia de salida tende a diminuir con la aproximaciõn del baston de ferrita significa que el bobinas estas con mucha inductancia entonses deve sener incurtada un poquito . Otra dica es utilizar una PCB de fibra de vidrio de doble cara y es mui inportante curtocircitar las duas caras con hilo de cubre estanãdo en todos los puntos de tierra de todos los capacitores y trimers y incluso los 4 emissores del transistor MRF247. 
! Fuerte abraço  y bueno desahollo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, estoy por encarar el lineal con el mrf237. Hay una cosita que no está muy clara... L1 (1 vuelta, 13mm de ancho y 25mm de alto) es una "U"?



Hola DJ_Glenn si usteds estas correcto es una mea espira de hilo de cubre estanãdo ( mejor seria argentado jajajaja es serio pero mas custoso de obtenir ) con 13m/m de largo entre los extremos y 25m/m de alto (entre el hilo y PCB).
! Fuerte abraço amigo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rtuning (May 26, 2013)

Me estás ayudando muchísimo Daniel, te lo agradezco mucho.

La situación ahora es la siguiente :

Entrada 15W con ROE muy baja (fotos medidor de abajo)
Salida 95W  (fotos medidor superior) 



Consumo inferior a 6A , esto es lo que no me cuadra pero , teniendo en cuenta que ese medidor con la emisora de 15W me marcaba 20W , aplico una regla de 3 y los 95W quedarian en 71W reales 
Alimento a 13,8V x 5,60A = 77,28 W de salida de FA , esto no me cuadra con la potencia que indica de salida .

Hay algo que se me escapa , y otra pregunta *¿ el filtro de salida del lineal es suficiente o le construyo un pasa bajos adiccional ?*

Gracias 

Todas las fotos : http://imageshack.us/g/1/10165166/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 26, 2013)

rtuning dijo:


> Me estás ayudando muchísimo Daniel, te lo agradezco mucho.
> 
> La situación ahora es la siguiente :
> 
> ...



Bueno , para quitar la duda porque tiene en el wattimetro 95W y el consumo es de solo 77,28W premeramiente yo canbiaria el wattimetro por otro ( lo ideal seria el pajarraco 43 que es profissional en RF), si el problema segue pode sener que el contenido Harmonico es alto y el wattimetro nos muestra una potencia equivocada por sumar todas energias contenidas en las harmonicas. seria tanbien bueno chequear el amperimetro del fuente de alimentaciõn si estas idoneo . Quanto la necessidade de agregar mas un paso passa baixos adicional en la salida del lineal seria necessario tener en manos un analizador de espectro para chequear el contenido harmonico , en la pratica conecte tu lineal en la antena y observe si el molesta a otros radios o TV cercano.


----------



## rtuning (May 31, 2013)

Bueno la situación es la siguiente . Ahora intercambiando medidores y sabiendo la regulación adecuada del CEDSAL , me indica algo más de 50W , que cuadraria con el consumo (cerca de 6A) 
En cuanto pueda seguiré tus consejos (ya he hecho alguna prueba)  a ver si le saco los 70-95W a los que puede llegar.
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 31, 2013)

OK !, no orbide de chequear els jampers entre las dos caras del PCB principalmiente abajo de los 4 emissores del MRF247 y de los capacitores de casamiento de entrada / salida y desacoplamiento de VCC. Es mui inportante el efectivo retorno de la RF a masa. Caso alguno capacitor de casamiento de salida se caliente demasiado substitua el por una associaciõn paralela de 3 o 4 capacitores pequenos que sumen la capacitancia original. No tente mas que 15,00 Voltios en el coletor para que tenga vida longa del transistor y o mantenga o mas frio possible ( quite el calor o mas que possible ) con uso de generoso dissipador de calor mas un aire forzado.


----------



## rtuning (Jun 8, 2013)

La placa de circuito impreso es sólo de una cara ... 

El disipador es de un variador industrial de 10Kw y tiene 2 ventiladores , uno refrigera disipador y otro el circuito (componentes ) por encima

Lo más caliente son 2 condensadores cerámicos que soportan mucha potencia .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola Rtuning yo recomiendo que arme una placa de fibra de vidrio de dos caras con todas las dicas que te passei y veras mucho mas potencia de salida en tu lineal .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Jul 11, 2015)

*H*ola amigos de foros de electronica,
*Q*uiero ha*C*erles una pregunta 
*S*i alguno de ustedes tiene la hoja de datos de un transistor M5891,este lo tengo en un transeptor motorola
y si me ser*v*iría para un amplificador fm 88-108mhz,
*D*esde ya gracias a todos saludos amigos asta pronto,...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> *H*ola amigos de foros de electronica,
> *Q*uiero ha*C*erles una pregunta
> *S*i alguno de ustedes tiene la hoja de datos de un transistor M5891,este lo tengo en un transeptor motorola
> y si me ser*v*iría para un amplificador fm 88-108mhz,
> *D*esde ya gracias a todos saludos amigos asta pronto,...


Hola estimado Don medinacruzz , seguramente  que si , desde que ese transceptor motorola sea hecho para funcionar en VHF , ?? en que estagio ese transistor  estas armado?? 
!!Fuerte abrazoz!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2015)

*Un lineal de 90W para la banda de FM comercial 88-108MHZ com MRF 245*

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2015)

*Un lineal de 50W para la banda de FM comercial 88-108MHZ com BLW60*




​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 1, 2015)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un sitio con muuuuuuuchos proyectos de amplificadores de RF para FM  , excitadores y encoders estereo : http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/ , y ese : http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/
Desejo que le sea util 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djmyky (Sep 3, 2015)

ennla imagen que puso el mrf245 tener cuidado la polarización del transistor la parte superior de las letras código bien e a ser el colector y lo inferior la base  esa imagen real de la placa con componentes siempre me ha intrigado colocando correctamente debe andar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 3, 2015)

djmyky dijo:


> ennla imagen que puso el mrf245 tener cuidado la polarización del transistor la parte superior de las letras código bien e a ser el colector y lo inferior la base  esa imagen real de la placa con componentes siempre me ha intrigado colocando correctamente debe andar


Hola a todos devemos recordar que nunca pudemos armar un amplificador con transistor asi tan caro (dispendioso) solamente con referenzia en lo que estas escribido en su tampa , donde lo mas correcto es hacer referenzia a lo dibujo fornido en la hoja de datos tecnicos 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (May 4, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Les presento este amplificador lineal, entrada 1 W salida 5 W, puede ser usado como
> final o como previo de otro lineal de mayor potencia que agregare mas adelante.



Trateré de hacer un amp lineal de 15 W para 88 - 108 Fm con 2n4427 --> 2sc1972 el problema es que no se que tipo de capacitores ponerle a la salida ni sus valores, ya que los datasheet dicen que son variables pero tengo de esos pequeños que vienen en las radios no creo que aguanten 1 menos 15 w, pensé en ponerle fijo de mica o de los azules de alto voltaje Kv pero no se que valores escojer ni su tipo ¿cual recomiendas?, y encontre en la revista resistor un amp de 1 w no tune ( 2n4427) que en su salida llevan 2 cap en paralelo y uno a tierra mi pregunta es ¿Se podria trasladar esa red y valores a la salida del 2sc 1972? y ¿ a la salida de 1w 2n4427 si aguantan los cap variables de radio que tengo?


----------



## ricbevi (May 5, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Trateré de hacer un amp lineal de 15 W para 88 - 108 Fm con 2n4427 --> 2sc1972 el problema es que no se que tipo de capacitores ponerle a la salida ni sus valores, ya que los datasheet dicen que son variables pero tengo de esos pequeños que vienen en las radios no creo que aguanten 1 menos 15 w, pensé en ponerle fijo de mica o de los azules de alto voltaje Kv pero no se que valores escojer ni su tipo ¿cual recomiendas?, y encontre en la revista resistor un amp de 1 w no tune ( 2n4427) que en su salida llevan 2 cap en paralelo y uno a tierra mi pregunta es ¿Se podria trasladar esa red y valores a la salida del 2sc 1972? y ¿ a la salida de 1w 2n4427 si aguantan los cap variables de radio que tengo?



Hola...Yo te recomiendo algo así

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Yaqui (May 7, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Yo te recomiendo algo así
> Ver el archivo adjunto 143357
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



¿Pero como se llaman? ¿trimmer ? es que dice en google se llaman " Arcos" en una tienda de electronica como se pedirían, gracias


----------



## tiago (May 7, 2016)

Arco es la marca. Son trimmers de tipo "Arco"

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (May 7, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> ¿Pero como se llaman? ¿trimmer ? es que dice en google se llaman " Arcos" en una tienda de electronica como se pedirían, gracias



Hola...depende de los regionalismos...aquí(Argentina) se piden como trimmer de compresión con base cerámica o directamente trimmers cerámicos.
Los hay de diferente tipo y uso como estos que no son de compresión.

Hay diferentes fabricantes y la que mencionas es una de ellas.

Ric.


----------

